# ford 3400 tractor



## rayray3564 (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello everyone, first time tractor purchase. Got an old Ford 3400 gas. Bought off of local guy who had it sitting in field. Needs a little work. Did some digging on internet and i believe it to be built March 27 1969 on dayturn going by unit number 9C27B. The model seems to be a 3000 series, utility, gas, ind. 540 PTO, with select-o-speed going by model number C4024E. I would like to make this machine last for as many years as i can, want to change fill oil, but not sure what type to put in. any suggestions are welcome


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The engine requires a good detergent oil and New Holland can supply you with the specific oil needed, or just use Chevron Delo and it works fine.

The transmission and hydraulic system uses universal tractor fluid. Many brands, all are essentially 10-30 motor oil with an antifoaming additive, and it is available from Costco, just about any farm store, and the usual tractor and equipment dealers. The transmission takes 12 quarts, and the filters are still listed and available at New Holland dealers, and at most NAPA stores.

The Select-O-Speed transmission is a planetary power shift unit and prone to failure is allowed to slip. This is a transmission that I recommend be taken to an experienced Ford tractor service person and be properly adjusted. Any dirt or water in that fluid is a kiss of death in a matter of hours.


----------

